# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مرخصی یا انصراف و مسائلی مربوط

## asdfsadf

با سلام خدمت کنکوریا و دوستان پاسخگوی انجمن
بنده امسال بعد از شکست در دومین کنکور به رشته ی
اتاق عمل آزاد(ظرفیت مازاد) رفتم
اگر بخواهم برای سال 97 کنکور بدم به نظر شما بهترین کار چیه؟
ترم دیگر رو هم بخونم و سال بعد دو ترم مرخصی بگیرم؟
یا دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی(که با حساب انصراف و... خرجش کمتر از آزاد در میاد)
ثبتنام کنم و از همین الان بخونم برای 97؟

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط asdfsadf


با سلام خدمت کنکوریا و دوستان پاسخگوی انجمن
بنده امسال بعد از شکست در دومین کنکور به رشته ی
اتاق عمل آزاد(ظرفیت مازاد) رفتم
اگر بخواهم برای سال 97 کنکور بدم به نظر شما بهترین کار چیه؟
ترم دیگر رو هم بخونم و سال بعد دو ترم مرخصی بگیرم؟
یا دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی(که با حساب انصراف و... خرجش کمتر از آزاد در میاد)
ثبتنام کنم و از همین الان بخونم برای 97؟



دوست
عزیز شما از اولین معافیت تحصیلی استفاده کرده اید همین دانشگاه ازاد اگر سال بعد یا ترم بعد اگه به منزله انصراف از دانشگاه ازاد نگردد و انتقال به موسسه غیر انتفاعی باشد امکان پذیر است در غیر اینصورت در این دانشگاه بمانید و سال بعد دوترم مرخصی بگیرید*

----------


## asdfsadf

> *
> 
> 
> دوست
> عزیز شما از اولین معافیت تحصیلی استفاده کرده اید همین دانشگاه ازاد اگر سال بعد یا ترم بعد اگه به منزله انصراف از دانشگاه ازاد نگردد و انتقال به موسسه غیر انتفاعی باشد امکان پذیر است در غیر اینصورت در این دانشگاه بمانید و سال بعد دوترم مرخصی بگیرید*


با تشکر از شما
ببخشید روشی غیر از مرخصی آزاد نیست؟

----------


## asdfsadf

ببخشید دوستان باتجریه کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟

----------


## asdfsadf

> با تشکر از شما
> ببخشید روشی غیر از مرخصی آزاد نیست؟


...

----------

